# Does having a job offer expedite the application process?



## jayq (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning on applying for (FSW) permanent residency with spouse and child. 

If you have a job offer and have all the required documents. Will that expedite the process or will the processing time be the same? I can't imagine any company would be willing to wait 18 months for an employee to get on board.

Also, I read somewhere that Canadian immigration will be changing to an EOI based migration system (similar to Oz) in the near future. Does this mean one should hold off and wait for the change or will it be ok to start with the existing process?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have an employer's LMO and a job offer you can fly to Canada and obtain visa at POE. It would take only a few weeks.
The EOI process is scheduled to begin in 2015.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Might be worth looking at the provincial nominee programs if there is one for the province you are moving to.

Thats assuming Auld Yin's suggestion doesn't work for you.

They generally shorten the PR process by a reasonable amount

Google for "your-province Provincial nominee program" e.g Saskatchewan has the SINP, Manitoba has the MPNP, Ontario OPNP etc etc


----------

